# Pocket Watch For My 30Th Birthday



## kjetil (Feb 8, 2010)

IÂ´m living in Norway and the selection of pocket watches here is rather poor. In a couple of weeks IÂ´m going to London and was thinking of buying one there. I found a Woodford watch on the internet that I think looks nice, at least the kind of style iÂ´d like, but I was wondering if anyone knows how the quality of the watch is like? ( Does anyone have any other suggestions of watches in that style and pricerange? I would also really appreciate any suggestions of stores in London with a good selection of pocket watches.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

What a good idea :thumbsup:

Personally, I believe you will get far better value if you invest in an older watch.

There are some superb examples available and their value will increase.

In your suggested price range you will be be able to get a very high quality silver cased pocket watch - me I would look for examples by J.W.Benson, but that's purely subjective.

If you are visiting London, you should try and visit this shop

Please let us know what you eventually choose

Chris


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

If you are inclined towards vintage watches another name to consider would be Thomas Russell and Son.

James (a forum member) has also posted some fantastic photographs of American railroad grade watches.

I have been buildingg up a small collection of pocket watches used by Turkish State Railways. All have good Swiss movements and keep excellent time.

Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## kjetil (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you very much for the response  IÂ´m really looking forward to check out the selection in London.


----------

